# Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 not working with kernel 3.6.9

## audiodef

I have the following wireless adapter:

```

44:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)

```

I still have a 3.2.22 kernel because broadcom-sta does not work on higher versions. However, I would really like to use kernel 3.6.9 (and higher as things go forward). 

I have just spent an entire day trying to figure this out. I have read this (including the bug linked from that page), this and this, and I am still at a loss. 

Am I able to use this wireless adapter on higher kernel versions, and if so, exactly what do I need to do? This has been extremely frustrating, and I'd greatly appreciate any help I can get.

----------

## Gusar

Two options:

a) Activate brcmsmac in the kernel as module. Install linux-firmware.

b) Activate b43 in the kernel as module, also activate B43_BCMA and B43_BCMA_EXTRA and support for N-PHY. Install b43-firmware.

----------

## audiodef

Neither of those options worked. I can't figure out if my wireless simply will not work with higher kernel versions or if I'm missing a step. I really hope it's the latter.

For option "a", I:

blacklisted wl (otherwise it will cause a kernel crash with these options)

cd /usr/src/linux (which points to my installed 3.6.9 sources)

make menuconfig

Activated brcmsmac in the kernel as a module

Exited out of menuconfig

make && make modules_install

Copied kernel image to boot partition

Listed kernel modules in /etc/conf.d/modules

emerge linux-firmware 

Rebooted

The card is not detected and not activated. The laptop has an LED for the card: orange when inactive, blue when active. The LED remained orange. 

I should note that I already had b43-firmware and b43-fwcutter emerged from previous attempts to get this working. Would that cause a conflict?

For option "b", I:

blacklisted wl (otherwise it will cause a kernel crash with these kernel options)

cd /usr/src/linux (which points to my installed 3.6.9 sources)

make menuconfig

Undid the options from "a", above

Activated b43, B43_BCMA, B43_BCMA_EXTRA, and b43_n_phy (however the symbol is correctly spelled) as modules

Exited out of menuconfig

make && make modules_install

Copied kernel image to boot partition

Listed kernel modules in /etc/conf.d/modules

emerge b43-firmware (was already emerged, but did it again anyway)

Rebooted

Again, the card remained inactive. Also, linux-firmware was installed from having tried option "a". Would that create a conflict?

Am I screwed with this wireless chip or am I missing something?

I should note I use wicd and don't have wpa_supplicant emerged - does that matter? It doesn't with older kernels and broadcom-sta.

----------

## Mgiese

same here, ifconfig reports nothing, linux-firmware was build before... lsmod does not show anything as well

```
Apr 18 22:03:14 corius kernel: usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: Broadcom

Apr 18 22:03:14 corius kernel: usb 2-1.6: SerialNumber: 000000000001

Apr 18 22:03:14 corius kernel: brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_map_chip_to_name: Unknown chipid 43236 [2]

```

lsusb reports :

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a5c:bd17 Broadcom Corp. BCM43236 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter
```

----------

